# What herd animals do you have?



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 19, 2017)

What herd animals do you have? Take the poll!
If there is something I did not put, please let me know! I know, I put some herd animals on there. But if you want me to add something it has to be a a herd animals.
Have fun!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 19, 2017)

Poultry isn't exactly "herd animals". But, I have quite a few different poultry species. So I am happy to check those off.    

One other bird, that isn't listed is geese.


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 19, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Poultry isn't exactly "herd animals". But, I have quite a few different poultry species. So I am happy to check those off.
> 
> One other bird, that isn't listed is geese.


Oh! I thought I added geese! I'll add it!


----------



## Sassysarah123 (Jul 19, 2017)

It won't let me! Sorry!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jul 19, 2017)

That's okay. I know there must be others with geese. Although I'm not aware of anyone, specifically.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 20, 2017)

@ragdollcatlady and @Southern by choice have geese.


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 20, 2017)

You forgot llamas and alpacas


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

You forgot to add kittens.


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2017)

BantammChick said:


> You forgot to add kittens.


Kittens aren't considered a herd animal.


----------



## TAH (Jul 20, 2017)

Horse. !
 Goat !
 Cow !
 Sheep !
 Chickens !
 Ram. You could take this one out and add another... because it is a sheep. 
 Bull. You could also take this one out. 
 Pony !
 Mule ! 
 Turkey ! 
 Peacock ! 
 Guinea fowl ! 
 Duck ! 
 Dog !
 Rabbit, bunny !


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 20, 2017)

TAH said:


> Kittens aren't considered a herd animal.


They play in herds as babies,though.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 20, 2017)

I have 10 hens and 8 fertile Black Copper Maran eggs, that are under our broody, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 2 ducks, 1 bunny, 1 Fancy Goldfish and 1 rescue goat on hold till we get it's pen done.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jul 21, 2017)

I have 1 dog (Golden/Husky mix), 2 hens (Easter egger and rhode island red) and 2 cows (Red Devon).


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 21, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> I have 10 hens and 8 fertile Black Copper Maran eggs, that are under our broody, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 2 ducks, 1 bunny, 1 Fancy Goldfish and 1 rescue goat on hold till we get it's pen done.


Did you rescue a goat? Is a bottle goat? Big goat?


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jul 21, 2017)

Welcome to the site. I see you've been here since May, but first time I saw a post, so welcome from the Hoosier state!

We have a dog that is a pet and not a herd animal. If it were a LGD, I would include it, but it isn't. I see the rabbit category is last on the list, which I'm ok with. It's second in popularity behind the goats forum on here, I think. Just sayin'


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 21, 2017)

I didnt know we were doing #'s lol

Ok I have lots of chickens 30+ along with 8 ducks, 3 khakis, 2 pekin, 2 muscovy, 1 black swedish. 
I also have my babies aka my sheep, they are all mixes but I use them for fiber so that doesnt matter. I have three wethers and three ewes. 
Then we have 7 alpacas, a different choice thats for sure but I wouldnt want it any other way. 
After that we have three mangalitsa hogs two of which are headed for freezer camp very soon. 
After that I have three dogs all mutts


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)

BantammChick said:


> Did you rescue a goat? Is a bottle goat? Big goat?


We are fixing to get her in a few days.  She is right at a year, so we are going to get her a buddy and use her for milk, I believe.


----------



## BantammChick (Jul 21, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> We are fixing to get her in a few days.  She is right at a year, so we are going to get her a buddy and use her for milk, I believe.


 Great!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Jul 21, 2017)

BantammChick said:


> Great!


Yepsi!  (More ya get to know me, more words you will find that I use. I like messing with my words. )


----------

